# Some thoughts for



## Burvol (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been reading a lot of posts here lately, and I have learned a few things, quite a bit really. This is an amazing network of friends, co-workers and the alike. I have had laughs as well as the urge to vomit a few times reading some posts. You can call me an ass or mean, I really don't care. This is how I see so many of the common things discussed on Arborist Site really broken down:

1. You probably need to learn how to put an edge on a chain before you keep going on about what a saw needs in mods. It's the biggest and cheapest mod you can do, run a freakin' hot chain. 

2. Don't be afraid to let people believe what they want. Just don't preach it like it's the gospel when you know you have no experience or working knowledge of the matter. 

3. Leave the old timers alone. They didn't get that far in the business from being hacks and/or ignorant. 

4. If you say the saw is heavy, put it down. You have no business running it. Cutters run big, heavy, powerful saws for 7 hours straight. We can, probably because we are a little tougher than you. Sorry, just a fact. Maybe we'll meet in the woods if you don't agree. 

5. Try to be an equal oppourtunitstic a-hole. Don't be shy about spreading the love around. 

6. The 361 is manna from Heaven for a lot of people. It's a good saw, and they are reliable, but it is just a powersaw at the end of the day. 

7. Don't let pride stand in the way of your pursuit of knowledge here, or in the field. "Pocketing" someone's advice or little tricks will benefit you and save you greif. 

8. Hardhats are a no-brainer. 

9. AS is a brotherhood. Some of the best fights and/or arguments are with family


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 10, 2008)

good post, sir, i'm out of rep


----------



## Burvol (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2008)

Not a sisterhood? There's Bermie and Mrs. Cedarkerf too! No cookies for YOU!


----------



## scattergun13 (Dec 10, 2008)

Burvol said:


> I have been reading a lot of posts here lately, and I have learned a few things, quite a bit really. This is an amazing network of friends, co-workers and the alike. I have had laughs as well as the urge to vomit a few times reading some posts. You can call me an ass or mean, I really don't care. This is how I see so many of the common things discussed on Arborist Site really broken down:
> 
> 1. You probably need to learn how to put an edge on a chain before you keep going on about what a saw needs in mods. It's the biggest and cheapest mod you can do, run a freakin' hot chain.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly new hear and as soon as someone teaches me how to rep you I'll do it.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 10, 2008)

I like it, but you forgot #10.

10- If you're going to post in a forum on-line, don't wear your feeling's on your sleeve. Someone will hurt them. And no one here really care's if your feelings are hurt.

Andy


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 10, 2008)

11) Don't open you're mouth to bash someone, if you are not fully prepared to bashed in return!

12) Don't start a war in politics if all you can do is rehash the same crap you have been hashing out for years!!

13) When you get called out, and can't prove the point anymore, don't wuss out and attack peoples family members. It shows a real weakness and the true nature of YOU!


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 10, 2008)

Great post Burvol. (Can't rep ya)


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent post and well worth the rep  


Far too many people think


----------



## 056 kid (Dec 10, 2008)

I like #'s 1,3, and 4!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey J.-

Great points man!

14.- There's always going to be people online that just need a blast of hot cow manure to the face.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 10, 2008)

I like It


----------



## Cletuspsc (Dec 10, 2008)

f#ckin a right. . .


----------



## Spotted Owl (Dec 10, 2008)

Well said and long over due.

You got rep commin as soon as I get some more.


Owl


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> good post, sir, i'm out of rep



I got him for you. Great post.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 10, 2008)

Repped him also watch it Burvol people are going to catch on to your well thought out posts.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 11, 2008)

You guys are kind. I hoped there would be a few that would feel the same, and maybe more.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 11, 2008)

Slowp, I'm sorry I left you out on the last one. Before I could go back and make it right, you went out and started a sister chapter of tin pants, sheesh... You could have PM'd me. I want cookies too Slowp!


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Slowp, I'm sorry I left you out on the last one. Before I could go back and make it right, you went out and started a sister chapter of tin pants, sheesh... You could have PM'd me. I want cookies too Slowp!



Yoa Culpa. I'll put you back on the cookie list. The Sisterhood of the Muddy Tin Pants is a diverse, non discriminating group and you may join if you wish.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 11, 2008)

But I don't like tin pants Can I still have a cookie?


----------



## slowp (Dec 11, 2008)

Burvol said:


> But I don't like tin pants Can I still have a cookie?



OK. Fallers are allowed not to like tin pants cuz you have to wear long johns underneath and then chaps over and it makes for tin legs which don't bend so good and it gets too hot.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 11, 2008)

The ticket is the full seran wrap lower. You put on your long socks, then the johns. You sit down and start wraping at the foot, up your calf part and part of the thigh (think wraping yourself up for game day). Combine that with a trash bag with no sleeves for the upper and your set! Throw on your regular riggin clothes over it, and you are flexible and dry for about an hour. Either the steam gets you first or you stay reasonably dry, depending on what mil saran wrap you have. You probably wouldn't doubt it if I did this, but I am only making a suggestion for a maybe-I-need tin pants day.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 11, 2008)

Burvol said:


> The ticket is the full seran wrap lower. You put on your long socks, then the johns. You sit down and start wraping at the foot, up your calf part and part of the thigh (think wraping yourself up for game day). Combine that with a trash bag with no sleeves for the upper and your set! Throw on your regular riggin clothes over it, and you are flexible and dry for about an hour. Either the steam gets you first or you stay reasonably dry, depending on what mil saran wrap you have. You probably wouldn't doubt it if I did this, but I am only making a suggestion for a maybe-I-need tin pants day.



i would keel over and turn to mush if i did that


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll add to #3... "Always be wary of and old timer still working in a profession where most die young..."

Great post Burv' ol' buddy...

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Dec 12, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I'll add to #3... "Always be wary of and old timer still working in a profession where most die young..."
> 
> Great post Burv' ol' buddy...
> 
> Gary



ROFL...does that mean that you younger guys buy the coffee and donuts on the way to the woods in the morning? Kind of like "Geez, let's stop and get the old guy some coffee...maybe he'll start talking. Or at least he'll quit growling, anyway".

All gray hair, wrinkles, and a set of worn out calks really mean is that you've been both good...and lucky. Sometimes it takes a whole lot of both.

Gotta go sneak up on a few trees.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> I'll add to #3... "Always be wary of and old timer still working in a profession where most die young..."
> 
> Great post Burv' ol' buddy...
> 
> Gary



That's half the guys out there now! So I guess I better not get out of the truck!


----------



## Burvol (Dec 12, 2008)

Gologit said:


> ROFL...does that mean that you younger guys buy the coffee and donuts on the way to the woods in the morning? Kind of like "Geez, let's stop and get the old guy some coffee...maybe he'll start talking. Or at least he'll quit growling, anyway".
> 
> All gray hair, wrinkles, and a set of worn out calks really mean is that you've been both good...and lucky. Sometimes it takes a whole lot of both.
> 
> Gotta go sneak up on a few trees.



Kind of like my Dad asking what I brought him everyday when we were cutting together. Of course, my father and all, I feel guilty even though he's just giving me chit, so I share my leftover pizza, chicken legs, ect. You old timers can work the free angle both ways: I'm old and wise, give me chit, or I'm old and mean, give me chit.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 12, 2008)

slowp said:


> That's half the guys out there now! So I guess I better not get out of the truck!



Whoa!!! Hold up here. It's 4:27 in the morning and I am having coffee and getting ready to go to work. I'd like to think that I'll be able to come back to AS tonight. My dad told me once, "You don't have to get hurt doing this" and I have taken his advice to heart. Been stitched up and to the ER for some other smaller stuff, but I'd like to believe that he's right. Bad habits are hard to break. Good safe practices can become set in stone in your ways when you practice, practice, practice. Yes, I know this is dangerous, we all know. Hell, I watched a massive limb (4-5" and 20' long) come down off to the side of a hammer I cut yesterday. I thought, "your dead" that's why you run like hell off that stump. Not only that, but there is a list a mile long. Bob, your right there's a little of both involved. I just always focus on what's going on in the whole picture, but also the SEQUENCE of falling timber. Bingo! That will save you work, your time, your life. Learning how to properly pick apart a stand of timber will benefit you to no end.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2008)

Burvol said:


> The ticket is the full seran wrap lower. You put on your long socks, then the johns. You sit down and start wraping at the foot, up your calf part and part of the thigh (think wraping yourself up for game day). Combine that with a trash bag with no sleeves for the upper and your set! Throw on your regular riggin clothes over it, and you are flexible and dry for about an hour. Either the steam gets you first or you stay reasonably dry, depending on what mil saran wrap you have. You probably wouldn't doubt it if I did this, but I am only making a suggestion for a maybe-I-need tin pants day.



I can see how it could take care of several problems. One, help to reduce one's PSI through sweatation, Two, I'd have the bad leg prewrapped so maybe it would hold together during those RUN AWAY times, and three, when the hooktender breaks the windshield on the shovel, I could just unwrap and hand them the plastic. Good idea.


----------



## Bushler (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't think of a single cutter that I know over the age of 50 that hasn't been to the hospital at least once, including me.

Its dangerous.


----------



## RPM (Dec 12, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Whoa!!! Hold up here. It's 4:27 in the morning and I am having coffee and getting ready to go to work. I'd like to think that I'll be able to come back to AS tonight. My dad told me once, "You don't have to get hurt doing this" and I have taken his advice to heart. Been stitched up and to the ER for some other smaller stuff, but I'd like to believe that he's right. Bad habits are hard to break. Good safe practices can become set in stone in your ways when you practice, practice, practice. Yes, I know this is dangerous, we all know. Hell, I watched a massive limb (4-5" and 20' long) come down off to the side of a hammer I cut yesterday. I thought, "your dead"* that's why you run like hell off that stump. Not only that, but there is a list a mile long. Bob, your right there's a little of both involved. I just always focus on what's going on in the whole picture, but also the SEQUENCE of falling timber. Bingo! That will save you work, your time, your life. Learning how to properly pick apart a stand of timber will benefit you to no end.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> +1 .....Burvol.....There are old fallers and there a bold fallers, but there are no old, bold fallers. You don't live to be an old logger by being stupid!
> ...


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 12, 2008)

Bushler said:


> I can't think of a single cutter that I know over the age of 50 that hasn't been to the hospital at least once, including me.
> 
> Its dangerous.



Once for me in January 1982.


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2008)

Everything worth doing has risk. So, you can try to control it as best you can and go forth, or stay in bed where you might get crushed in an earthquake or by a meteor. That's my philosophy.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 12, 2008)

Meteors!! Oh great something else to worry about.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 12, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Meteors!! Oh great something else to worry about.


Jet engines have been known to fall off airplane mite want to wear your hard hat


----------



## slowp (Dec 12, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Jet engines have been known to fall off airplane mite want to wear your hard hat



Yes. I think of that when they fly over me in the hot tub. Or the old frozen poop falling from the jet accident. Scwary. Right now I'm terribly in fear of "the coldest weather in 20 years."


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 12, 2008)

slowp said:


> Yes. I think of that when they fly over me in the hot tub. Or the old frozen poop falling from the jet accident. Scwary. Right now I'm terribly in fear of "the coldest weather in 20 years."


Trying to snow right now blowing highs in the twenties winters here


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, I'll help turn this into a snow thread. I woke up because it was totally quiet. There's about 2 inches of gloppy stuff on the ground and coming down good. I need to check and see if maybe the pass is closed? I live close to the highway. Power is on, and I only see one branch from the few wind gusts down. Not much of a storm here.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 13, 2008)

slowp said:


> Well, I'll help turn this into a snow thread. I woke up because it was totally quiet. There's about 2 inches of gloppy stuff on the ground and coming down good. I need to check and see if maybe the pass is closed? I live close to the highway. Power is on, and I only see one branch from the few wind gusts down. Not much of a storm here.



They're calling for snow down to 1000 feet in our neighborhood for tonight. We need it. Our lakes and resevoirs are at the lowest point in many years.

This would be a good year to get snowed out of the woods early. All the mills have full decks and nobody is buying lumber...might as well go on vacation for a while. I'm ready


----------



## Burvol (Dec 13, 2008)

Gologit said:


> They're calling for snow down to 1000 feet in our neighborhood for tonight. We need it. Our lakes and resevoirs are at the lowest point in many years.
> 
> This would be a good year to get snowed out of the woods early. All the mills have full decks and nobody is buying lumber...might as well go on vacation for a while. I'm ready



Oh man Bob, no way! I want a cold, dry winter. Export Doug Fir is like gold right now. Just went up again. Not positive, but the stuff with ring count is worth around 1,100 a thou right now! We're going until we absolutly can't. I had a bad year, all kinds of stuff came up, and Lindsey was really sick for 4-5 months again (poor girl, I love that woman) so I'm trying like hell to make some money before 6-8 feet pile up there. Plus I have to take her to Portland for surgery on the 17th, so I will be gone for three days next week as well.


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2008)

Just phoned friends who live here but at about 1200 feet, and they have around a foot. There's only three inches here but I just SHOVED it off the car, it isn't sweepable. Concrete crud. I don't think I want to work in it yet, seems like it just melted! BAH Whine etc. :bang:


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 13, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Oh man Bob, no way! I want a cold, dry winter. Export Doug Fir is like gold right now. Just went up again. Not positive, but the stuff with ring count is worth around 1,100 a thou right now! We're going until we absolutly can't. I had a bad year, all kinds of stuff came up, and Lindsey was really sick for 4-5 months again (poor girl, I love that woman) so I'm trying like hell to make some money before 6-8 feet pile up there. Plus I have to take her to Portland for surgery on the 17th, so I will be gone for three days next week as well.



$1,100/mbf? Wow I hope you guys are making money.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 13, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Oh man Bob, no way! I want a cold, dry winter. Export Doug Fir is like gold right now. Just went up again. Not positive, but the stuff with ring count is worth around 1,100 a thou right now! We're going until we absolutly can't. I had a bad year, all kinds of stuff came up, and Lindsey was really sick for 4-5 months again (poor girl, I love that woman) so I'm trying like hell to make some money before 6-8 feet pile up there. Plus I have to take her to Portland for surgery on the 17th, so I will be gone for three days next week as well.


We have an export yard few miles down the road loading logs into 40' cargo containers goin balls to the wall actually shipping some of the biggest and best logs i have seen in a long time.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 13, 2008)

2dogs said:


> $1,100/mbf? Wow I hope you guys are making money.



Boss man's making plenty. He's paying me a good wage and I'm running the cutting, so I am happy.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 13, 2008)

slowp said:


> Well, I'll help turn this into a snow thread. I woke up because it was totally quiet. There's about 2 inches of gloppy stuff on the ground and coming down good. I need to check and see if maybe the pass is closed? I live close to the highway. Power is on, and I only see one branch from the few wind gusts down. Not much of a storm here.


Beautiful white morning here only about 31/2-4 inches but still snowing we live about 1050'


----------



## Burvol (Dec 13, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> We have an export yard few miles down the road loading logs into 40' cargo containers goin balls to the wall actually shipping some of the biggest and best logs i have seen in a long time.



Funny how nice logs come out of the woodwork when the price goes up huh? There is SO much gorgeous fir where I'm at. I'm so grateful to cut nice logs. Damn, it's really nice. Most of it I'm pulling either 2 gorgeous 36's, a 40 & 36, or two 36's and a 26 or 30, all export with these lengths having a domestic piece left in the top. Tall, nice timber. The smaller stuff in there I just pop a 40 (40 x 10-15") off of, and let the proccessor get what they can out of the rest. Some of the smaller stuff has snowbreak or defect after that, so it's a nice 40, or 2 shorts, depending on if it's over 54 feet to the defect. The price is the same for shorts! There is still average length requirements, or it would be a mule train's dream! (short logger)


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Beautiful white morning here only about 31/2-4 inches but still snowing we live about 1050'



We're getting your storm right now... 4-5 inches so far, blowing and drifting... 10 degrees. By tomorrow night, we're supposed to see -20 mean temp.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 13, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> We're getting your storm right now... 4-5 inches so far, blowing and drifting... 10 degrees. By tomorrow night, we're supposed to see -20 mean temp.
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


Nice about being a coastal state rarely gets too hot or cold. I am inclined to like the cold but minus 20 too cold hunker down and stay warm


----------



## Burvol (Dec 13, 2008)

Slowp, I'm taking it back to logging now. No more thread hijacking!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 13, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Slowp, I'm taking it back to logging now. No more thread hijacking!!!



Ahhh, the natural evolution of conversation... Always seems to rabbit trail on you! LOL

Burvol, you getting paid an hourly rate, piece work?.. Just curious. 

I know some fellas here that were getting paid by the cut. Usually 3-4 per tree (depending on the tree).

One cut to fall, one for the butt log, and one or two for the top (I think some mills are taking down to 4" tops now).

When I was in the woods some years ago, it was 5" tops.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 13, 2008)

Last time I cut for pay was 8" at min 20Ft lenght but that was years ago back when they called 20" dbh p*ckerpoles


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Last time I cut for pay was 8" at min 20Ft lenght but that was years ago back when they called 20" dbh p*ckerpoles



I can't recall the scale off hand, but the smallest was around 8'-6" with a 5" top... Sure leaves a lot less wood to rot on the ground.

I remember one day, the forester made us pull the yarder guys, and go back 6 sets to mainline an 8 footer to the road... The boss was pizzed.

Waste not want not.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 13, 2008)

They're doing the 'baling' here now of limbs and tops for pulp. One of the logging companies bought a John Deere machine that does all that baling. It'll be a couple of years before it pays for itself but you should see the ground after- it's almost too clean. You need some slash for soil stabilization and returning nutrients into the ground.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 13, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> They're doing the 'baling' here now of limbs and tops for pulp. One of the logging companies bought a John Deere machine that does all that baling. It'll be a couple of years before it pays for itself but you should see the ground after- it's almost too clean. *You need some slash for soil stabilization and returning nutrients into the ground*.



...and habitat for critters...

Gary


----------



## Burvol (Dec 13, 2008)

Some of the smallest logs I'm making for export are the one length tree fourties that are 10-18". They taper too much after that buck or they are defect above it. There was a solid week last month that I cut probably 10 trees a day that had a 36 that was anywhere from 22-30" at the buck...nice stuff. 18-22" at the second cut. I only had three trees like that yesterday, but tons of 36 x 16-20" at the first buck. Nice logs!!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 13, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> ...and habitat for critters...
> 
> Gary



Yep, rats need a place to hide too!



Burvol said:


> Some of the smallest logs I'm making for export are the one length tree fourties that are 10-18". They taper too much after that buck or they are defect above it. There was a solid week last month that I cut probably 10 trees a day that had a 36 that was anywhere from 22-30" at the buck...nice stuff. 18-22" at the second cut. I only had three trees like that yesterday, but tons of 36 x 16-20" at the first buck. Nice logs!!!



Man J, that's nice. I'm jealous.:yourock:


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 13, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Some of the smallest logs I'm making for export are the one length tree fourties that are 10-18". They taper too much after that buck or they are defect above it. There was a solid week last month that I cut probably 10 trees a day that had a 36 that was anywhere from 22-30" at the buck...nice stuff. 18-22" at the second cut. I only had three trees like that yesterday, but tons of 36 x 16-20" at the first buck. Nice logs!!!



Up here, we call that being 'in the juice'. I'd log that all day long compared to 12"-14" DBH... Takes too much dang wood yarded to make a load.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 13, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Up here, we call that being 'in the juice'. I'd log that all day long compared to 12"-14" DBH... Takes too much dang wood yarded to make a load.



and less saw in the wood - the faller is holding the weight of the saw more compared to 24" and up


----------



## PB (Dec 13, 2008)

Burvol said:


> 3. Leave the old timers alone. They didn't get that far in the business from being hacks and/or ignorant.



Come on, Gologit is just an old fart. Who am I supposed to annoy? I guess there is always Gary and oil threads. 



Good post Burvol, tried to rep but couldn't. AS is a great community except for a few. Stay out of the political forum and your life will be much better.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> They're doing the 'baling' here now of limbs and tops for pulp. One of the logging companies bought a John Deere machine that does all that baling. It'll be a couple of years before it pays for itself but you should see the ground after- it's almost too clean. You need some slash for soil stabilization and returning nutrients into the ground.



I like the utilization concept a lot, however those stupid deer here eat all the re-gen @ an alarming rate. Need the tops and brush 2 lay 4 many reasons. Also we don't have the fire problems here.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 14, 2008)

forestryworks said:


> and less saw in the wood - the faller is holding the weight of the saw more compared to 24" and up



Yes it is true, but my powerhead is usually sucked in pretty tight on it's own. When you go to long butt a big log with a really hot square chain it's fun to just let the power head suck up and slide down on it's own. Those really good chains that you have, that all have the same amount on the cutters, rakers just right, and the gullets out, they fly. I don't like my rakers so low that when you dog into the face cut the saw hops and whines (too grabby wha wah wah wah), but I like it to pull good.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 14, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Come on, Gologit is just an old fart. Who am I supposed to annoy? I guess there is always Gary and oil threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Good post Burvol, tried to rep but couldn't. AS is a great community except for a few. Stay out of the political forum and your life will be much better.



 You're right, I am an old fart. And if you pay careful attention and follow my example maybe you'll live to be an old fart too. Maybe not, though, on second thought. Anybody that spent five years in high school and four years in college and still can't grow a decent potato might be beyond help. 

Hey Burvol...sorry for the thread hi-jack. Sometimes you just gotta whack these kids around a little. Keeps them in their place...which in PBio's case is probably in the back of the crummy with the saws and gas cans and such.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe I'm turning into an old fart, here I am at 4 something in the moring up and at em on Sunday.


----------



## slowp (Dec 14, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Maybe I'm turning into an old fart, here I am at 4 something in the moring up and at em on Sunday.



Welcome. I did sleep in till 6 last weekend. I think of myself as a fartess though. It just sounds nicer. I'm having to fight the dog over kindling, or at least yell at him. He wants to chew it up. Oops, back to trees. There'll be some snowplowing going on today or tomorrow to get to the trees.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 14, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Up here, we call that being 'in the juice'. I'd log that all day long compared to 12"-14" DBH... Takes too much dang wood yarded to make a load.



We call it cuttin gravy. Usually means you're in a hollow, not too steep, and covered up in poplar.


----------



## PB (Dec 14, 2008)

Gologit said:


> You're right, I am an old fart. And if you pay careful attention and follow my example maybe you'll live to be an old fart too. Maybe not, though, on second thought. Anybody that spent five years in high school and four years in college and still can't grow a decent potato might be beyond help.
> 
> Hey Burvol...sorry for the thread hi-jack. Sometimes you just gotta whack these kids around a little. Keeps them in their place...which in PBio's case is probably in the back of the crummy with the saws and gas cans and such.



HAHAHA!!!! Four years of college? Try 6 going on 7 years with 2 degrees working on the 3rd. Professional student. Just call me D ick tater.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> HAHAHA!!!! Four years of college? Try 6 going on 7 years with 2 degrees working on the 3rd. Professional student. Just call me D ick tater.



How much of the 6 years was spent researching your other degree?.. You know, 'Beer and it's effects on my wallet.'


----------



## Burvol (Dec 14, 2008)

"Being in the Juice", I like that. I call them pumpkins, and the really big bastards are hammers. Instead of being in the Juice, I call mowing down a big stand "Slaying the Mother" (That is copyrighted by Burvol inc.not to be used, televised, or printed with out permission).


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

Burvol said:


> "Being in the Juice", I like that. I call them pumpkins, and the really big bastards are hammers. Instead of being in the Juice, I call mowing down a big stand "Slaying the Mother" (That is copyrighted by Burvol inc.not to be used, televised, or printed with out permission).



Slaying the mother?.. AWESOME! LOL  

Derived from Mother Earth? 

Yeah, an example of the 'juice' thing would be..._ "Man, this stand of fir is [email protected]! Takes 200 trees to get a load! Not like being in the juice!"
_
*OR*

_"Man, this set is juice... One tree turns baby!!"_


----------



## slowp (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmmmm, is that why, when the fire crew guys showed up to "help" a guy and me clear a 5' punkin out of the road, they stood around and yelled JUICE as he cut and I hit the wedges in? They yelled it several times until we finally hinted nicely that they might start cutting on the other side of the road.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

Logging vocab is too funny!

_We also had:_

*Brush-wheels-- *One's ability to run through thick timber and brush while pulling mainline, or while running to hook the next turn.

*Stump Fuc**r-- *A slacker or someone who's slow.


*Designated Bear Corridor-- *A 100' wide unit of timer left undisturbed for the Grizzly Bears to use for travel... Also known as "the place the Grizzly Bears avoid." You always saw them walking on the logging roads instead... Weird? :monkey: 


*Crummy-- *I think we all know what that truck is.

*Brown Eye--*Name given to a service truck that was always breaking down, horrible on fuel, and beat to he11... The term refers to the center area of a persons bottom.

What else y'all got?


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

slowp said:


> Hmmmm, is that why, when the fire crew guys showed up to "help" a guy and me clear a 5' punkin out of the road, they stood around and yelled JUICE as he cut and I hit the wedges in? They yelled it several times until we finally hinted nicely that they might start cutting on the other side of the road.



Slowp... It sounds like they were just thirsty.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 14, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Logging vocab is too funny!
> 
> _We also had:_
> 
> ...



Chasers and the like are landing rats. Kinda mean, but it works. They're either running hard looking for a big piece of cheese (wood) or they're hiding out.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Chasers and the like are landing rats. Kinda mean, but it works. They're either running hard looking for a big piece of cheese (wood) or they're hiding out.



Doah!! You just reminded me of another one!! 

*Cab Rat--* Any operator of a yarder, skidder, processor, or the like... A seclusive breed, rarely seen outside it's natural habitat... Except at lunch and quitting time. 

EDIT: *Seventh Circle of He11--* Any hillside burdened heavily in U-brush, red willow, Mountain Ash, etc.


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 14, 2008)

I call a big tree a "hooter" or "big f**king tree" 

my work truck is the "loggin' wagon"

my harley is the "two wheeled death machine"

i refer to the guy running the skidder as the "skidderman"

other people refer to my chainsaws as "supped up hot rods"

I like to keep things simple


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 14, 2008)

Skool of hard knocks... 

Tip for new chasers... When you're learnin', and following the lead chaser, when he jumps, you jump... when he ducks you duck... when he dodges behind a stump/tree, you dodge behind same... if he hauls ass outta the area, you better be on his heels, or they will be makin' a phone call to your momma, tellin' her that you got caught in the turn because you were too slow...

The old saw boss "Buck" Thomas used to tell all the new guys... "Look here Rook'... I'm 60 years old... you're what? 19? If'n you don't beat me on this landin'/sidehill/chasin'... you gots no business bein' in the woods."

Ol' Buck is gone now... but I hold a lot of respect for that "old fart"... He had forgot more than I will ever know. Thanks Buck... R.I.P. buddy 

One more... If you decide to mess around and play some kind of practical joke on one of the "old guys"... be prepared. 'Cuz it's comin' back at ya... 10 times worse. 

Don't ask me how I know... 

Gary


----------



## Burvol (Dec 14, 2008)

A Coon ##### (slang for penis) is a large spike knot that tried to be a top, growing out of the side of a conifer.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

Burvol said:


> A Coon ##### (slang for penis) is a large spike knot that tried to be a top, growing out of the side of a conifer.



A coon what? Stupid site edited it out... Respell it using strategery.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Skool of hard knocks...
> 
> Tip for new chasers... When you're learnin', and following the lead chaser, when he jumps, you jump... when he ducks you duck... when he dodges behind a stump/tree, you dodge behind same... if he hauls ass outta the area, you better be on his heels, or they will be makin' a phone call to your momma, tellin' her that you got caught in the turn because you were too slow...
> 
> ...



Yup... Learn from the guys with experience, or be prepared to die, or lose something dear to you... Like an arm.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 14, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> I call a big tree a "hooter" or *"big f**king tree" *
> 
> my work truck is the "loggin' wagon"
> 
> ...



Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 14, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Logging vocab is too funny!
> 
> *Designated Bear Corridor-- *A 100' wide unit of timer left undisturbed for the Grizzly Bears to use for travel... Also known as "the place the Grizzly Bears avoid." You always saw them walking on the logging roads instead... Weird? :monkey:



No doubt. that saying goes "I'll show u where the bear chit in the woods" well here u just drive down a logging road and there it will b. heck it don't even have 2 b a logging road, just a road. We have black bear.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 14, 2008)

lol, this thread took off, and went the vulgar/humorous route... in the words of ron white, "comedy ain't always pretty folks"


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 14, 2008)

Other than cutting bout 15 cords of doug fir with the FIL, all I have been cutting is weight.
Started *P90X* again last week, ouch!


----------



## slowp (Dec 15, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> I call a big tree a "hooter" or "big f**king tree"
> 
> I call it the _no, you can't cut it just because it is big tree_.
> 
> ...



_Yes._


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 15, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Other than cutting bout 15 cords of doug fir with the FIL, all I have been cutting is weight.
> Started *P90X* again last week, ouch!



P90 is awesome...As is C.J. Caracci's "Navy SEALs Workout."

I don't know if you were around in the days of "Cybergenics", but that was the kind of workout that even made your tendons and ligaments sore for days on end.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 15, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> Bwahahahahahaha!





slowp said:


> _Yes._



Quote:
Originally Posted by sILlogger 
I call a big tree a "hooter" or "big f**king tree"

I call it the no, you can't cut it just because it is big tree. 

my work truck is the "loggin' wagon"
It is the Vortecked Chevy That Blades Your Road For Free.

my harley is the "two wheeled death machine"
Snuffy, the 24 speed mountain bike.

i refer to the guy running the skidder as the "skidderman"
He's the Guy Running The Skidder till I learn his name.

other people refer to my chainsaws as "supped up hot rods"

Twinkle, The Barbie, and Old Sparkless. 

I like to keep things simple


----------

